# mettre en français ?



## melo1498 (30 Décembre 2011)

bonjour, j'ai un ipod touch et je vais souvent sur apple store mais le probleme est qu'il est écrit en anglais et j'aimerais le mettre en français  
merci d'avance


----------



## melo1498 (31 Décembre 2011)

Réponder moi SVP


----------



## MarcBM (1 Janvier 2012)

Ton iPhone a été programmé en anglais au moment de l'achat donc Il faut :

1/ - Sauvegarder tes données
2/ - Dans "Réglage"- Général" - "Réinitialisation" tu effectues toutes les Réinitialisation (elles sont inscrites)
3/ L'iPhone est alors comme s'il était neuf 
4/ Le redémarrer et suivre la procédure expliquée à chaque étape, en cochant "langue français".

Si tu as itunes sur  ton ordinateur, il faut aussi mettre la langue en Français dans "Préférences"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h54 ----------

Autre manière :
Si tu as un ordinateur, tu peux connecter ton iphone, tu vas sur iTunes et tu clique sur lphone qui est apparu dans volet gauche (après la mise à jour, tu clique sur "sauvegarder" puis sur "restaurer"


----------



## CBi (1 Janvier 2012)

Il y a beaucoup plus simple !

Le Store s'affiche dans la langue du compte iTunes qui y est connecté. 
Le plus simple : connecte-toi avec ton compte français et tu vas être automatiquement envoyé sur le store français. 


Si tu ne souhaites pas te connecter, commence la démarche "Create a new Apple ID" dont la première étape est d'indiquer ton pays. Dès cette étape terminée, le store doit avoir basculé sur le français.


----------



## melo1498 (1 Janvier 2012)

si je vais de mon ordi sur itunes et que je restaure tout se perdu ?
mercii


----------



## MarcBM (6 Janvier 2012)

C'est CBi qui a raison :
Nous avons mis 10 mn avec un  ami, pour réinitialiser liphone, il faut effectuer le changement  de certains paramètres à partir de itunes de l'ordinateur... Après synchronisation, toutes les app. de l'iphone sont converties en français.

Merci à tous


----------

